# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Apple iMac 5K (2017)

## Mind Deception

Καλησπέρα, είμαι χρήστης των Windows από τότε που έπιασα πληκτρολόγιο για πρώτη φορά, μέχρι και τελευταία 
η χρήση του ήταν κυρίως για παιχνίδια και να περνάει η ώρα ευχάριστα, έχουν περάσει 6-7 χρόνια από την τελευταία ανάβάθμισή του σε hardware
και πρόσφατα θέλοντας να κάνω μία αλλαγή έβαλα στο μάτι τον iMac 5K 27" με χαρακτηριστικά i5 3.8Hz /16GB RAM/ 2TB Fusion drive/ GPU Radeon Pro 580.

Θα ήθελα πολύ τις γνώμες σας για τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά του να αλλάξω εντελώς από Windows σε Mac και για
τον έαν θα με καλύψει μακροχρόνια για χρήση κυρίως facebook/youtube/video editing και ελάχιστο παιχνίδι  :Smile: 

Όλες οι γνώμες και οι απόψεις σας θα είναι δεκτές και καλοδεχούμενες!

----------

